# dither fish for 6 inch red devil?



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

I jus threw my 6 leopard danios in with my red devil. theyre about half inch and fast as hell, thing isI've never met a fish that can survive 1 night in his tank. now the 1 3inch catfish is doing fine and I thought its only a matter of time before my piranha eats these danios (tropical tank tunred into piranha tank but I thought the leopard danios might come in handy with my devil tank as dithers) so I threw them in with my devil. he's 6 inches and its a 55 gallon. any experience, advice? I dont think they'll make it a week but better than bein chopped into bite size pieces while by a piranha


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Whatever looks good in the tank in your opinion. They'll all get killed anyways, so it really shouldn't matter much.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

^^^ Probably. Midas isn't really a fish you "dither". I think people use that term too much for "I have a mean fish and I'm putting fish in with it to see if they live"

I always thought dithers were "calming" fish, and fish to bring shy fish out.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> ^^^ Probably. Midas isn't really a fish you "dither". I think people use that term too much for "I have a mean fish and I'm putting fish in with it to see if they live"
> 
> I always thought dithers were "calming" fish, and fish to bring shy fish out.


agreed.









I use dithers for shy fish. Another term is 'target' fish to help a breeding pair improve their bond by defending against other fish. Neither is necessary here.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

red devils will probably tolerate dither fish in an over sized tank. in that, it can easily ignore whatever else is in the tank given a good diet. smaller fish will be persued eventually for fun or food assuming you have a typical RD. any larger dither will probably conflict with the RD's natural aggresion and bring about some sparing until fatality occurs. RD's are best kept in a species tank. inexpensive dither fish are never a bad idea to try but i wouldnt expect long term tank mates with a RD


----------

